# id on this spider plz?



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 22, 2007)

im not real good with spiders what would this spider be??and any information on them?
thanks


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 22, 2007)

no idea but it looks like a apple with legs and a head


----------



## iceman (Jul 22, 2007)

looks like a male red back to me


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 22, 2007)

Redback!


----------



## hazzard (Jul 22, 2007)

definitely a redback spider


----------



## Bombie (Jul 22, 2007)

*spider*

how big is it?
there is another spider that looks like that which you can find around your house quite frequently that is not a redback! not sure on its name though.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 22, 2007)

Male redback, poisonous. I'd be calling pest control asap - especially if you have any furry pets or children around the house. If there's a male around there is certin to be a female or two.


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 22, 2007)

It's not a Male Redback, dunno might not be actually, looks bit too red!

How big is it?

I'm thinking maybe Brown Widow Spider...


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 22, 2007)

Male redbacks come in varying colours of blacks to reddish browns to murky browns. That's just in the locale of townsville.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 22, 2007)

if its a red back its the fames that are poisonous.males are totaly harmless


----------



## jack (Jul 22, 2007)

it is not a female redback, and it certainly not a male redback!
... looks like Steatoda paykulliana, but could be any Steatoda species, they are commonly called cupboard spiders...


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 22, 2007)

Google male redbacks. They're just as toxic as the females. Because their fangs (on either male or female) are tiny, most of their bites are effectively 'dry bites', thier venom acts directly on the nerves, resulting in release and subsequent depletion of neurotransmitters. 
All round nasty.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/Spiders/Theridiidae/Theridiidae.htm

Im sticking to redback.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 22, 2007)

Hang on, maybe not a redback - too 'fat' looking.....


----------



## sparticus (Jul 22, 2007)

isnt the male redback tiny in comparison to the female......


----------



## jack (Jul 22, 2007)

it is not a redback...


----------



## hazzard (Jul 22, 2007)

jack said:


> it is not a redback...



Your spot on, this is what it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Australiansteatoda.JPG


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 22, 2007)

mine look alot reder,is this normal?
thanks


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 22, 2007)

yes that looks exactly like it besides the colour


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 22, 2007)

Male red backs are 1/4 the size of the female and are a browny colour with a few white specs.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 22, 2007)

Not too sure but it looks like a redback. Could it be a Steatoda, the cupboard or brown house spider? I think they can hurt you a bit if they bite you. I hate spiders... I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

looks like a fish


----------



## cement (Jul 22, 2007)

I am on the central coast too Jordan, I don't think that is a red back, but just about every spider can bite, so pick it up with a stick and put it outside. I've seen them around but there are so many different species and sub species of spider it's mind boggling.


----------



## krusty (Jul 22, 2007)

looks like a big fat tick with extra long legs to me....lol


----------



## Magpie (Jul 22, 2007)

They're quite common up in the tropics, no idea how dangerous they are.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 22, 2007)

Not a redback


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 22, 2007)

it is a red house spider _Nesticodes rufipes_


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 22, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> it is a red house spider _Nesticodes rufipes_


u sure?? will they hurt?


----------



## jamesr (Jul 22, 2007)

foxysnake said:


> Male redback, poisonous. I'd be calling pest control asap - especially if you have any furry pets or children around the house. If there's a male around there is certin to be a female or two.


 
noooo dont kill it


----------



## Brettix (Jul 22, 2007)

black widow!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 22, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> it is a red house spider _Nesticodes rufipes_



Absolutely AGREED!

Page 34 of "Wildlife of Tropical North Queensland" - ironically directly under the redback spider.

Notes:

Bite - Mild to devere local pain

Web - Tangled, fine, exposed 'retreat'

Habitat and Range - Dark corners in houses, most common in summer. Australia wide.

http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/features/spiders/images/red.jpg


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 22, 2007)

i was using the "the wildlife of greater brisbane" but thats still the same info


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 22, 2007)

i thought it was a female redback ??? dont males have the red stripe and the females have no red stripe ????


----------



## jack (Jul 22, 2007)

it is not a red back...
it is not a red legged house spider (Nesticodes sp.)...
refer to my first post page one... good night!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 22, 2007)

This spider in my opinion is a Steatoda livens family Theridiidae commonly known as the cupboard spider, its not listed anywhere i can see as poisonous and lives in a communal relationship with humans ie ,in or around our homes. Supposed to be non aggressive like a redback. Maybe pick it up on a peice of paper and put outside away form door. Goodluck


----------



## Brettix (Jul 22, 2007)

yep 150% steatoda no doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 22, 2007)

oh no i found it,there cute little ceatures,wanted the know what it was,lol.they were in the shed,got 3 of them,what would happern if they bite u? i was gonna keep them and see if the arp needed them


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

i sware its a fish


----------



## hornet (Jul 23, 2007)

thats not redback, males are alot smaller, it looks like a widow of some sort but its most certainly a girl


----------



## slim6y (Jul 23, 2007)

No, I now absolutely agree with Jack and others of the mind that it's a cupboard spider...

Only on viewing pictures of this said spider... it was a close call tho!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a redback, no way no how. And even if it was a redback - far too much hype over them. I got bitten one night on the cheek, slept, and called an ambulance in the morning. They said I didn't need anything... Oooo scary spider hahahaha but it did hurt.

Looks like a cupboard or window spider. We have them eeeevvverywhere


----------

